# Kindle 3 crash caused by cover problem



## Helen Hanson (Sep 13, 2010)

The post at the link below describes a problem with certain Kindle covers than can cause the Kindle 3 to crash or reboot from a reduced flow of electricity. Who knew?

http://connectify.blogspot.com/2010/12/why-leather-cover-crashes-kindle-3.html


----------



## Helen Hanson (Sep 13, 2010)

The original post was revised at Connectify. It seems the blogger has been encouraged to perform more tests. In the meantime, Amazon is offering refunds for the case. Though they don't seem to be admitting the reason.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/complaints-amazon-offers-refund-kindle-cases/story?id=12440417


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting that it's just the non-lighted cases. Really glad DH got me a lighted one for my birthday!


----------

